# Pedro pics



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

Here are a few pics of my baby boy ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

What precious little pups!! Beautiful x


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you... it should say 'boy' not 'boys' !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Gorgeous pics - he is adorable. But I particularly liked the 'one girl and her dog' snap - I think children and chihuahuas look really cute together. It has occurred to me too that I've always preferred chis in darker colours (Frodo is a tri) until I got my lovely Florrie. Now, of course, I think white/cream is just gorgeous!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is precious!! Love his natural eye liner.


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

Aw thanks... I'm not sure what colour he will end up. He was slate grey when born, he has gone much lighter but the blue is still underneath and showing through. He'll be 13 weeks on Tuesday and has a great little character, he's up for anything!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww he's gorgeous!!


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

He's just got his new collar. .. what do you all think?! X 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Cute! Where's it from? I also like the collar charm in the previous pics.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

mary-kate said:


> He's just got his new collar. .. what do you all think?! X
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think he is adorable. His collar is really cute. Do you have as harness to walk him him? Chis have a lot of problems with their trachea I wouldn't walk him with just a collar on. He could have both but just attach the leash to the harness so it doesn't pull on his neck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks, I'll keep an eye but I've been training him for the last 5 weeks (he's 13 weeks now) to walk to heel, I train gsd's! so he doesn't pull at all... but should things change I will get him a harness. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

mary-kate said:


> Thanks, I'll keep an eye but I've been training him for the last 5 weeks (he's 13 weeks now) to walk to heel, I train gsd's! so he doesn't pull at all... but should things change I will get him a harness.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nice to hear! Mine are also trained to walk politely on the lead, no pulling. As a dog trainer, my rules and expectations are the same for any size or breed of dog. Harnesses aren't a necessity for mine either. They get walked with their collar and I have never had to deal with trachea problems. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

mary-kate said:


> Thanks, I'll keep an eye but I've been training him for the last 5 weeks (he's 13 weeks now) to walk to heel, I train gsd's! so he doesn't pull at all... but should things change I will get him a harness.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's great that you've been training him so well. Have fun with your chi.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

*sigh* He's to die for  What an absolute DARLING!!!! And I love his new collar...that bow tie is very dapper on such a handsome wee man


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

Aww thank you.... we love him to bits 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

Such a cutie! I love that second pic


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

With his paws crossed? It's one of my favourite pics of him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

Pedro's gorgeous new rrc top.. ♥


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

mary-kate said:


> With his paws crossed? It's one of my favourite pics of him
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It makes him look like a little gentleman.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

He has the cutest little ears!!!!


----------

